# What should I do about my plow lights?



## Rusty Silence (Apr 17, 2010)

My plow lights are too low, what can I do to raise them? I would like to switch to a round light anyways to go with the vintage look the truck has going on.


----------



## doo-man (Feb 22, 2009)

There is a nut under the light tower frame, I would suggest lube it up with a good penetrating oil and then get a socket on it and loosen it up and position the lights to the desired position, sometimes an extra hand help to keep the lights in the new position.


----------



## Rusty Silence (Apr 17, 2010)

doo-man;1144894 said:


> There is a nut under the light tower frame, I would suggest lube it up with a good penetrating oil and then get a socket on it and loosen it up and position the lights to the desired position, sometimes an extra hand help to keep the lights in the new position.


I guess I should have been more clear, the lights are mounted too low, they're hardly any higher than my headlights.


----------



## cubanb343 (Dec 13, 2007)

get a piece of steel and run it across there. A metal stud would work perfect


----------



## .5racer (Jan 2, 2009)

build a set of light risers that bolt where the lights are now ,then bolt the lights on top of that. A 2" slice of a 2"x10" rectangular tube works real well. Go to a local steel or machine or fab shop and get a couple cut and drilled if you cant drill the holes.


----------



## Rc2505 (Feb 5, 2007)

Be careful putting something the whole way across to raise up the lights. It may block to much air going into your radiator.


----------



## no lead (Dec 10, 2008)

you have the old style light extensions. you need the new long ones.
part # 61553 and 61552. you will need 2 of each.


----------



## mmaddox (Dec 13, 2006)

Re-bend the bar stock that is currently holding the lights. I have just the lights you are looking to change out to, brand new. Get to Lafayette and I would trade you.


----------



## Rusty Silence (Apr 17, 2010)

mmaddox;1147357 said:


> Re-bend the bar stock that is currently holding the lights. I have just the lights you are looking to change out to, brand new. Get to Lafayette and I would trade you.


Man if you weren't 2 hours away I would do that! lol


----------



## FrFtr28 (Jul 19, 2010)

I sent you a PM.


----------



## JohnnyU (Nov 21, 2002)

I have a set of the taller light extensions sitting in my garage (I think). I'll sell them to you for $50 plus shipping over to you. PM me if you're interested.


----------



## Rusty Silence (Apr 17, 2010)

Thanks everyone for your suggestions, I'm not sure what I'm going to do yet,


----------



## mayhem (Aug 25, 2006)

Rusty Silence;1149685 said:


> Man if you weren't 2 hours away I would do that! lol


Ship your old ones to him and cover the return postage. Done.


----------



## ProSeasons (Nov 30, 2000)

Yeah, your'e right. These would look pretty good on that rig.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Snow...r_Truck_Parts_Accessories&hash=item4155585393

What do you want for those you have?


----------



## Rusty Silence (Apr 17, 2010)

mayhem;1155208 said:


> Ship your old ones to him and cover the return postage. Done.


Good idea.


ProSeasons;1155861 said:


> Yeah, your'e right. These would look pretty good on that rig.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Snow...r_Truck_Parts_Accessories&hash=item4155585393
> 
> What do you want for those you have?


I can't sell them until I get different ones. I don't think they're worth much, a couple of the threaded tabs for the screws are broken and I had to run a new wire to an external ground because they weren't getting ground connection as they were. Probably due to rust. And yeah those are the exact lights I want, lol. I have an old amber can light for the roof, I just need to find a magnet to use to attach it. I would like to have the body restored and painted the factory green with two tone like it is now and have my dad hand letter my business name on the doors. He used to do that for extra cash back in the day.


----------



## mmaddox (Dec 13, 2006)

Those are exactly what I have. Didn't realize your's were in all that poor of shape. Have been known to put aircraft landing lights on the lamps.


----------



## Rusty Silence (Apr 17, 2010)

mmaddox;1155974 said:


> Those are exactly what I have. Didn't realize your's were in all that poor of shape. Have been known to put aircraft landing lights on the lamps.


I didn't realize it either until Sunday when I hooked them up and got them working. Apparently the previous owner simply disconnected the light wiring when they stopped working (I thought they had just never hooked them up). Oh well, the important thing is that I now have working plow lights, I'll worry about aesthetics in the (hopefully not so distant) future.


----------



## cubanb343 (Dec 13, 2007)

a 3 inch piece of steel won't block any more air to your radiator than an 8 foot plow will


----------

